# 2010 Safire vs 2013 Myka FSR



## Treill (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm looking at mountain bikes for my girlfriend and have considered both new and used bikes. My question is do you think its better to get a higher end bike that is a few years old that is probably lighter and has better shocks and components or go for a new bike that would have all new components and newer technology. The prices of the two bikes are pretty much the same.

I'm looking at the Specilized Safires and Mykas. I'm pretty much certain that the older higher end Safire is the way to go, but was just looking for a sanity check from an outside source.

The Safire that I'm currently considering says that the front fork has been upgraded to a Fox Talas Adjustable from 140mm to 110mm. I don't know much about the Talas forks and was just wondering if this is a good upgrade from the Fox Float 130 RL 130mm travel fork that the bike originally came equiped with. The rear shock remains a Fox Triad 120mm travel.

This is the suspension information for the 2013 Myka: Fork: RockShox XC 32 TK, TurnKey damper, Solo Air, alloy steerer, LO and reb adj., disc only, 100mm travel Rear Shock: RockShox Ario RL, custom women's tune, LO and rebound adj., 165x38mm

The older Fox shocks probably out perform the newer Myka rockshox, right?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Treill (Sep 8, 2012)

The prices are pretty much the same for a used safire and a new myka ~$1500. 

She wants me to do the research and tell her and we will decide what's best


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd definitely go Safire over Myka. The Safire is the women's Stumpy, and it is spec'd really nice. The Myka has lesser components, is a lot heavier and doesn't have as nice of a frame.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Safire for sure IMO but yeah check over the bike carefully and see how it's been taken care of. Not sure why they bumped it to an even longer Talas fork but not a deal breaker. It does slacken it a bit but just run more sag if you want and set at 110 it should be a climbing fool.

You'll hate me for this but I found a 2010 leftover medium Safire Comp for my daughter for $1,400 + tax. Took me about a blink of an eye to grab it at that price. Very nice bike. My GF bought a 2012 Safire Comp and paid $2500. I'd start making lots of phone calls for leftovers kicking around and even a lower end 2012 Trek Lush might be had for reasonable money


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The 2010 Safire Expert came with a 140-100 Fox Talas.


----------



## discohospital (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm just looking at a 2010 Safire Comp, I can get one in excellent condition, all stock, for $1000. Looks to me like an excellent deal, but I have a question for the owners of a Safire - will Medium fit me? I'm 5'7 and I'm slightly concerned about the size. I'll have to travel across the country to collect the bike so I'd rather not arrive there and realize that it doesn't fit :/


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

It should be a pretty good fit for someone 5'7. A medium Safire is pretty much the same size as a new medium Stumpjumper, but with a shorter top tube, shorter reach snd a lower stand over height.

If your LBS doesnt have a Safire for you to try, sit/ride on a new medium Stumpjumper. The seat height/pedal reach will be the same, and if it feels like the SJ is a little to long or far to reach, then the shorter Safire will feel a lot better.


----------



## discohospital (Sep 23, 2008)

Alright, thank you for the tip! I'll stop by a Spec store tomorrow and find out.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Medium should work. @ 5' 7" You do not want a small.

My GF is 5' 4" and decided on a medium Safire. My daughter is 5" 6"+ (still growing) and has a 2010 Safire in Medium


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm about 5'7" and just rode the medium Safire out at Outerbike. It fit perfectly...and boy, it went over technical stuff so easily! Cush. Cush.


----------

